# Aires/ sites Vannes & Lorient?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just planning a Brittany trip and the MHF site database has no entries for Vannes and Lorient, though Carnac & Quiberon in between are covered.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, Dave, can't help; but I can recommend Carnac & Quiberon :roll:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi dave we have used a few c/sites from this web site http://www.campingfrance.com/
ps its a bit slow


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave, 2 places we have stayed are,

Morgat, Quai Kador only five places right down by the marina but a lovely place, real good eating out and cockling on the beaches, a nice small fishing town.

Camaret sur Mer, Quai du Styvel a lovely place for a visit, beautiful fishermans church wonderful Breton houses, good walking.

I will put them on the database soon.

P.S. just looked on campsitedata base and both are on there.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The first is already in my virtual brochure. The second is a little away from peejay's entry and looks cracking, :
> Google Maps <

Nowhere near Vannes/ Lorient, though, which look lovely. There's a municipal in Vannes according to campingfrance but the Google maps resolution is limited.

Dave


----------



## dave29 (May 1, 2005)

Although we know the area between Quimperle and Lorient well, we haven't stayed over-night e but have visited the first two listed below. Both look ok

Guidel-Plage (10 km west of Lorient 12 places. Access between centre commercial (i.e. 2 or 3 beach shops!) and mini-golf. v close to beach behind the sailing school. contact +33 (0)2 97 65 01 74 (marie). Restaurants 5 mins walk. Town (Guidel) 4km. Mostly undeveloped coastline with 10km on easy going coastal path for walking, jogging or cycling. Good golf course 5km east on the coast road.

Larmour Plage 6km west of Lorient 4-5 places (popular). location rue des Pins in centre of village just yards from the beach and restaurants. Shops 5 minutes. contact +33 (0)2 97 84 26 26 (marie). Restaurants front onto beach and pleasant (if a bit touristy) place to eat sitting on the terrace on a warm summer evening watching the world go by.

Vannes appears to be a bit more difficult and closest shown on 2007 Le Monde du Camping Car map of aires are at Sulniac 16 km E of Vannes (inland), Questembert (inland) and Arradon (close to Auray). The 2005 Camping Car booklet lists one in Auray place du Golheres +33(0)297 24 01 23 but this may no longer be available. 

Bonnes Vacances!

b.t.w. are you the one time awe hockey star?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave;

When we go to a region I usually highlight the aires on the map in an area that interests us from campingcar-infos and take it from there.

We have never stayed overnight at Vannes but looking at my map there is only one at Vannes itself at the Carrefour so probably not suitable for a night halt.

I have a few highlighted on my trusty map but haven't used them...

Sulniac

and

Elven

Curiously I also have 'Penimern I D'Irus' (SW of Vannes) highlighted on my map as well but can't find any reference to it on any aires sites and can't remeber why I highlighted it :roll: , might be worth a look though.

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave & Pete. I have some French Navy contacts so I'd better get them looking for a patch of land for me to set up a site at Lorient/Vannes!

Dave P - yes, I played hockey there. Wasn't as good as you, though! All these people who kid themselves the internet is anonymous, I don't know. That trusty MI5 database cracks it every time.

Dave


----------



## ChrisNViv (Apr 22, 2006)

There is at least one aire at Sarzeau which is just south (15k?) of Vannes but I think it in the primary school carpark and therefore not suitable for midweek or termtime use.
If you fancy travelling to the end of the lobster claw then Arzon, at the end of the peninsula has an excellent municipale which plentiful flat pitches looking over the Golfe de Mouribhan. Think I put this one in the DB.
Enjoy, CnV


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

CnV,

Thanks. Not in the database as far as I can see. I was aware of a couple of aires at Arzon, this looking the closer to water:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=909&Localité=ARZON
> Google map <

Is this your municipal one (bit of a guess)?:
> Google maps - Camping Tindio <

Dave


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

dave,
just back from that neck of the woods on Sunday and we found an aire in st.Jacques near Sarzeau. Didnt stay on it but it seems fine. We stayed in Lan Hoedic farm camp site which was ok but didnt deserve 3 stars as advertised. There are plenty of service points in the area too, charging €2 for 10 minutes of water or 50 minutes of electric hook up. Hope you get better weather than we had

Noel


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave;

I do like a bit of a challenge and I've done a bit of digging...

It looks like there are plans in the summer (or it's already there) for an Aire at the Vannes municipal campsite - Camping Conleau on Avenue Marechal Juin, it would certainly be handy for visiting the town, why not check it out while you're in the region, who knows you might be the first Brit to use it...

>Vannes Mairie info on the aire<

>Camping Conleau<

>Location Map<

Drew a blank on Penmirn Ile D'Irus though  .

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

You little detective, you! 

Thanks. I had looked up the municipal (I mentioned above the Google resolution wasn't as high as some nearby areas):
> Google Map Vannes <

But hadn't come across the planned aire this year. Will take a look. I've never quite understood the placing of an aire right next to a Municipal site, but have been grateful for it in the past when arriving a bit too late and the aire is full.

Dave


----------



## ChrisNViv (Apr 22, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> CnV,
> 
> Thanks. Not in the database as far as I can see. I was aware of a couple of aires at Arzon, this looking the closer to water:
> http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=909&Localité=ARZON
> ...


Spot on with the municipale Dave - this is nicely situated and was v tranquil at Easter. Many hookups (50?) and (piped) water everywhere.
The Aire you've found is near the huge Marina and as the french blurb suggests v handy for the shops - much more urban. It's only 5 mins drive across what is left of the peninsula at that point so make your own mind up.
C


----------

